# Quel tarif pour ce périscolaire



## Etoile (24 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour une maman me propose de récupérer son enfants à la même école que les miens. Sa serais 1h30 de garde tout les jours sauf le mercredi et pas de garde pendant les vacances scolaires. J'hésite.... Qule tarif demanderiez vous ? Merci


----------



## Capri95 (24 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 👋
Euh 1h30 par jours.. c'est une baby-sitter qui lui faut !
C'est pas un contrat ça !  Vous allez gagner des queues de 🍒
Et pour le mercredi les centres aérés sont tout à fait approprié.
Il n' y pas à hésiter c'est non d'office ! NEXT


----------



## bidulle (24 Septembre 2022)

ça fait un contrat de 1.5 h * 4 jours * 36 semaines / 12 mois = 18 h mensualisées !!!

un enfant qui prend une place pour si peu même pas besoin de réfléchir ! il va à la périscolaires de l'école avec des enfants de son âge.


----------



## Orlhad (24 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. Si c'est un enfant qui est récupéré en même temps que les vôtres et que le créneau ne bloque pas une place, c'est du bonus. En périscolaire, il n'y a pas grand chose à gérer en fin de journée. Vous pouvez tenter de majorer un peu votre tarif habituel, ça devrait passer vu le faible nombre d'heures de la mensualisation.


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Septembre 2022)

Et bien si vous gardez une place que pour ce type de contrat et que cela ne vous pénalise pas pour les autres contrats et bien je prendrais le MAXIMUM ... ou alors ils prennent une baby-sitter bien plus chère !!!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (24 Septembre 2022)

Je suis exactement du même avis que Angèle avec un tarif horaire bien haut 😀
Vous allez chercher votre enfant a la même école donc pourquoi pas a voir si par la suite ça va pas vous bloquez pour un autre contrat


----------



## assmatzam (24 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Réfléchissez bien. 
Car si vos enfants sont malades et que vous n'avez pas à aller à l'école vous devrez tout de même vous déplacer pour aller récupérer cet enfant. 

De plus après l'école vos enfants ont besoin et envie de profiter de leur maman 
Et si vos enfants ne s'entendent pas ou plus avec cet enfant ça risque d'être compliqué


----------



## zabeth 1 (24 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

Pour moi c'est non d'office. 
Les parents prennent une baby sitter, car en effet, si vos enfants sont malades, que vous n'allez pas à l'école, vous êtes bloquée, et tout petit contrat; 
Vous n'y gagnez rien.


----------



## Griselda (24 Septembre 2022)

En effet il est à se demander pourquoi cette demande? Il n'y a pas de garderie à l'école? 
Pour 1h30 s'il y a une garderie les horaires conviennent à ce service.

Attention avant d'accepter, quelque soit le tarif car si dans 6 mois, un an la venue de cet enfant pour seulement 1h30 te bloque pour accepter un vrai contrat à temps plein tu seras obligée de démissionner (perdant toutes tes ARE durant 4 mois minimum). 
Et un PE peut te dire qu'il arrêtera le contrat quand tu le demanderas, il ne le fera pas forcément au moment où ça t'arrangerait.

Sinon, ben dans l'absolue le PE pourra obtenir une CMG dès lors que tu ne dépasse pas le plafond CAF qui lui est calculé par jour d'accueil, quelque soit le nombre d'heure d'accueil/jr donc rien ne t'empêche à être sur un taux bien haut... mais dans ce cas le PE refusera donc tout dépend si tu tiens vraiment à ce petit contrat ou pas...


----------



## kikine (25 Septembre 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> Attention avant d'accepter, quelque soit le tarif car si dans 6 mois, un an la venue de cet enfant pour seulement 1h30 te bloque pour accepter un vrai contrat à temps plein tu seras obligée de démissionner (perdant toutes tes ARE durant 4 mois minimum).


heu non il me semble que pour un contrat de moins de 17h par semaine la démission est légitime surtout si c'est pour signer un temps plein a la place


----------



## Griselda (25 Septembre 2022)

Hum information interessante Kikine!


----------



## kikine (25 Septembre 2022)

attention mon info date depuis avec les réformes ça a peut être changé


----------



## liline17 (26 Septembre 2022)

kikine, mon mari avait démissionné d'un contrat qui dimuniait jusqu'à arriver à 6h par semaine, au profit d'un 40h, il est passé en commission après coup, a écrit pour expliquer la situation et a du rembourser un trop perçu.
Pas de regret, de toute façon, vu la différence de contrat, ça valait le coup


----------

